# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  World Gone Mad: More dead from CV19 Vax than all Vaxs 20 yrs

## QuaseMarco

German MEP: 'More People Died from Covid Vax in 2021 than in the Last 20 years from all Vaccines Combined' (Video)

On September 16, 2021, Member of the European Parliament (MEP) Joachim Kuhs slammed the European Unions dangerous response to the coronavirus. The Alternative für Deutschland (AfD) MEP from Germany begged them to stop their experiments on humans.

There are a devastating number of corona vaccination deaths, stated MEP Kuhs. Did you know that more people died this year from the side effects of the Covid-19 vaccine than side effects from all other vaccination combined in the last 20 years, questioned the MEP.

Kuhs questioned why we hear so little about the side effects of the vaccine? What is the government hiding from the public, he asked? Why were vaccine manufacturers granted total immunity from all legal liability?

The swine flu vaccine was quickly withdrawn from the market when the dangers became apparent, stated Kuhs. But, with the number of deaths and health issues caused by the experimental Covid vaccines, why arent they pulled out of circulation, questioned the MEP.

Watch the powerful speech by MEP Joachim Kuhs:

German MEP:  (Video) - RAIR

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-15-2021),Lone Gunman (11-15-2021),teeceetx (11-15-2021),WhoKnows (11-15-2021)

----------

